# :
! -    ? 
   ""   4.13, ..   815    ,   ,      .   19.12.13,        14. 
         .       ,        , ..   55  .        ? ,     " ",       4 .2013   . .

----------


## o_Kontakt

-  ,    .
     0-,      .    -  ,      21.01.2014.
 -

----------

""      .?          ,    4.  .  ,      ...   ,    ,    ,    ? ,

----------

> ""      .?          ,    4.  .  ,      ...   ,    ,    ,    ? ,


    ,      ,     .  ,   " "    .     ,     .  ,          ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> .       ,        , ..   55  .        ?


  2.1.  .
2.        ,   ,          ,             ,              .

3.      **          ,                     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! -    ? 
>    ""   4.13, ..   815    ,   ,      .   19.12.13,        14. .


http://www.fsrar.ru/activities/gosud...-i-otvety/v-o-
 4:  ,     ,    -    ?

:     1  49         ,   ,     ,       .  3  49       ,      ,                  .  ,              .

----------


## = zakon =

> ,              .


  :Wink:

----------

,  49

----------

> 


    ,  1       .     815  "  ..."    ,   ,  ...      ",  ..."   ,     -  )))

----------


## = zakon =

> 815  "  ..."


,  ,     , ,    .
    -    ?

----------

> ,      ,     .  ,   " "    .     ,     .  ,          ,        .


    .              - "    ,    ?"  ?  ?    ...  ,       ??......

----------

> ,  ,     , ,    .
>     -    ?


,  , , ! .        4 .

----------

> ,  ,     , ,    .
>     -    ?


,   .  -)))))))))))

----------


## = zakon =

> ,   .  -)))))))))))


  -...
  ,         :Wink:

----------

> -...
>   ,


,   .      4 .   ,      ,  .        , , ,    ((

----------

> .              - "    ,    ?"  ?  ?    ...  ,       ??......


 ,    (    )    (    ).    ,  ,      -  "   ",   ,   , ,      0.

----------


## = zakon =

> , ,    ((


,    ...
  ,     -.

,      :
http://primorsky.ru/authorities/exec...on-declare.php

----------


## = zakon =

""?

----------

15.13

----------

,

----------

> ,    (    )    (    ).    ,  ,      -  "   ",   ,   , ,      0.


!

----------


## deklarant_

> ! 
>    ""   4.13,


    . ,         4 . (  ,            ).    ,        ,       4.   ,     , ..    ,    ,             , ..       .
  ,              .

----------

> ,              .


 ,   .... 




> . ,         4 .


  ,    ,     : 



> 


,     ,      (   , ),

----------

> !


    ,          ** ,   ,          .            .

----------

.     ,   ,  ,       ,        4.-     .

----------

[QUOTE=;54309759]    , 
    ?

----------


## deklarant_

[QUOTE= ;54309780]


> , 
>     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,   ,  ,       ,        4.-     .


           ,    ,     , ..      .          ,

----------

[QUOTE= ;54309780]


> , 
>     ?


,

----------

> ,    ,     , ..      .          ,


...    ,  ,

----------

,       ,     . ,       ...    ! -  - ,   ...)))

----------

> ,       ,     . ,       ...    ! -  - ,   ...)))


    !  ,     .    ""?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,     . ,       ...    ! -  - ,   ...)))


 ,     10          2.9 .
 2.9."     , ,  ,      ,   ,   ,       ".
            ( ),     ,  . 1 . 3.2 ,     ,.. 

 . 21        24.03.2005.  5   ,                  ,        ,         ,             .
          18   02.06.2004.  10   ,          ,              .           .
              ,            ,    ,   ,     ,       .
   17      02.06.2004.  10,              , ,   2  211        2.9      ,        .
    73-2287/2013,        8 ,       ,      ,          ,   ,     ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

,   ,  ,      .15.13.

----------


## _

!
  ,    .
  ,    , ,  :
-       1- . 2013 .,   .
 ,  ,        11  1- . 2013 ,   ?
     " "  ,  ,   .
  ,  - ...

----------

> ,     10          2.9 .
>  2.9."     , ,  ,      ,   ,   ,       ".
>             ( ),     ,  . 1 . 3.2 ,     ,.. 
> 
>  . 21        24.03.2005.  5   ,                  ,        ,         ,             .
>           18   02.06.2004.  10   ,          ,              .           .
>               ,            ,    ,   ,     ,       .
>    17      02.06.2004.  10,              , ,   2  211        2.9      ,        .
>     73-2287/2013,        8 ,       ,      ,          ,   ,     ,      .


    ! "" 6 .     5   ,   ,   ,  -   ,    . 
             .      50?    ?    -     ... ?

----------


## _

> !
> -       1- . 2013 .,   .
>  ,  ,        11  1- . 2013 ,   ?
>      " "  ,  ,   .
>   ,  - ...


       .  2014  - 2 ,  - 1 .
   ,   1- . 2013     ?

----------

, , ,    1 ?

----------

.4.5 
1.               (    ,  , -    )     ,     ...      ,    ,...

,

----------


## _

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=479173&page=2
    .

----------


## _

-         ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   ,    .
>   ,    , ,  :
> -       1- . 2013 .,   .
>  ,  ,        11  1- . 2013 ,   ?
>      " "  ,  ,   .
>   ,  - ...


    ,      ,         .    2013  2 . 
    9  2012 . N 815    . .20

----------


## deklarant_

> -         ...


 .4.5 .1.         ,      2014    "..      ,    "

----------


## deklarant_

> ! "" 6 .     5   ,   ,   ,  -   ,    . 
>              .      50?    ?    -     ... ?


       : 5-10.,  50-100..,  5-10..+50-100.., ..           .    ...             .       . ,  3  2.1     ,   .    3  2.1                     ,                     .

----------

> .4.5 .1.         ,      2014    "..      ,    "


,  ...   2 ,    ,    - 1 ,    - 2   -6 . ((

----------

> : 5-10.,  50-100..,  5-10..+50-100.., ..           .    ...             .       . ,  3  2.1     ,   .    3  2.1                     ,                     .


       . ..    ,       ,  ,     ?

----------

> . ..    ,       ,  ,     ?


 , ...

----------


## deklarant_

,     ,       ,     .             ?

----------

,

----------


## _

> ,      ,         .    2013  2 . 
>     9  2012 . N 815    . .20


    !

----------

> "" 6 .



** , ,    "" ?     ?

----------


## = zakon =

> ** , ,    "" ?     ?


   ,      :Smilie: 
 692491,  ,  ,  ,  ,  4,  25 () (902) 076-88-98


 	(902) 076-88-98

----------

,   ,     )))    ,     ,     )))
   10    .   ,           ,      "      , ...", ,      4.   ,       -          !!!    ,         5  . !        ,            . ,    "".    "   ,        !" -  . 
-,   , ,      1   .    ,    -   ,   , ,  . 
    ,   --)))))

----------

...    ??? , ,                ....)))))))))))

----------


## = zakon =

> ...    ??? , ,                ....)))))))))))


   ""          :write:

----------

?)))       .  ,   ,    .  ,

----------


## = zakon =

> ,    .  ,


     ...

----------

> ,


   ....   ...

----------

))

----------

